# Sanding Tower



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi All
Just completed my Sanding Tower from an older Korber kit. I can say this much: I don't like working with cast resin. The pieces are not to exacting fit and a lot of warpage had to be straightened. I much prefer wood craftsman kits. However, I added scratchbuilt details and I am satisfied with the results. It is lighted in and out. Hope you like it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice as normal. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Ed!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it might have been a PITA to build, but it looks really good now!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking great!  :thumbsup:


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice!


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

looks really good. your stuff always does:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you all, glad to share it with you!


----------

